
Book Idea? - hughes7370
Hey folks, thinking about writing a book titled &#x27;Political Autonomy&#x27;, similar to Plato&#x27;s Republic where it discusses how near future tech (AI, IoT, ect.) can be applied to structure the ideal political system across each aspect (Foreign Relations, Economy, Judicial System, ect.) What are your thoughts?
======
auslegung
From my perspective, something like this might be more impactful as a sci-fi
novel rather than nonfiction. I don’t expect a book like this to be terribly
impactful, except insofar as it shapes people’s imaginations of what could be,
or could have been.

